# Bioshock officially coming to PS3



## Cayal (May 23, 2008)

2k games officially confirmed Bioshock is coming to the PS3.

Personally I am quite happy to have one of the best 360 games coming to the PS3. Can't wait to play it.

Now all I want is Mass Effect.


----------



## Lenny (May 23, 2008)

Cor, took them long enough! 

I wonder if BioShock 2 possibly coming to the PS3 that's done it? Makes sense - if the sequel's on a platform, then the first game should be too.


----------



## Cayal (May 23, 2008)

Lenny said:


> Cor, took them long enough!
> 
> I wonder if BioShock 2 possibly coming to the PS3 that's done it? Makes sense - if the sequel's on a platform, then the first game should be too.



I'd say so. Though Bioshock 2 hasn't been officially announced so I imagine development will happen on both consoles.


----------



## Lenny (May 23, 2008)

Well actually...

IGN: BioShock 2 Announced
BioShock 2 Officially Announced news from 1UP.com
2k Marin: BioShock 2 Is Very Official, Dated For Q4 2009
BioShock 2 revealed, Borderlands, Midnight Club: LA delayed - Xbox 360 News at GameSpot

Just no word on which consoles, yet.


----------



## Cayal (May 24, 2008)

Ahh, didn't see that. I looked up Bioshock 2 on IGN and it had a tag underneath unofficially announced for this platform.


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 24, 2008)

This is not exactly related to the thread, but I hate this sequel culture Seriously, make another original game instead, it's much better!


----------



## Commonmind (May 24, 2008)

I think there are definitely exceptions to the rule. Ken Levine has always done fantastic sequels, and it's safe to say there's more to that world/story than what was told in the first title. 

I know I'd like to experience what happened prior to the start of the game; I assume most people who've completed it were intrigued by the struggle between the two main antagonists, and seeing that unfold firsthand might be interesting.


----------



## Cayal (May 25, 2008)

Rane Longfox said:


> This is not exactly related to the thread, but I hate this sequel culture Seriously, make another original game instead, it's much better!



Publisher of any type these days won't touch games/books/movies if there are no sequels (also depends on the genre) because it is not financially viable to invest their money into a single bit of entertainment.


----------



## Connavar (May 25, 2008)

This is great news for me.  Bioshock is the first Xbox game since Jade Empire that made tempted and even think about getting a box.  It looked original and fun among the 100's generic pc like fps of the box.


----------



## A1R5N1P3R (May 28, 2008)

Wish I could say I was excited.  Not exactly a fan of Bully/Pain/Bioshock.  Little girls with needles and such, not great stuff for kids to see.  Alot of PSN friends will be happy though.


----------



## SciFiGamer22 (Oct 29, 2008)

I can't wait for this game!  The pc version was really fun!


----------



## Cayal (Oct 29, 2008)

Bioshock 2 is multiplatform by the way.


----------



## Writers Blocked (Oct 30, 2008)

Cayal said:


> Bioshock 2 is multiplatform by the way.



And a good thing too. I've got high hopes for the sequel and as many people should get to play it at launch as possible.

I never understood timed exclusives; no one ever based a console purchase on getting a game a couple of months early right?


----------



## Cayal (Oct 30, 2008)

I understand it from a Microsoft/Sony point of view. Get people to buy your machine to play this game and the sales go to you.

But I don't understand it from a developer view. A year or so later, people will have either:

- played it on the other console
- forgotten about it
or - it has become 'obsolete' with other games coming out.

Plus it probably won't sell much to be a major profit - if any.

That being said I always wanted to play Bioshock and I am going to get it...eventually.


----------



## Writers Blocked (Oct 30, 2008)

Bioshock is a beautiful game, and I don't just mean graphically; would you kindly go out and buy a copy


----------



## Cayal (Oct 30, 2008)

I gotta get through Silent Hill, Dead Space and LittleBigPlanet and then Resistance 2.

And then Eternal Sonata and Bioshock are on the lists, perhaps Valkyrie Chronicles. Plus the other games I have I haven't finished yet.


----------

